# Layered cheesecake question



## dank (Nov 9, 2008)

I am thinking of making a cheese cake and was wondering how in the world they put filling in the middle?

I want to make a cheese cake and put maybe a thin layer of caramel in the middle, but if you bake it I would think it would just sink to the bottom. How would one be able to make a cheese cake with two layers with anything like caramel in the middle?

Or are my assumptions wrong?

PS. As you can tell I don’t cook much or know a whole lot about it


----------



## sattie (Nov 9, 2008)

It would seem doable.  Are you talking about a baked or no-baked cheese cake?  Ok... scratch that... I see where you mentioned baked above, DOH!  Just woke up!  LOL!  I would definately think you could pull it off for non-baked cheese cake and would also think you could do it with a baked recipe.  Maybe PieSusan or some of our other expert bakers will jump in and advise!!  

Welcome to DC dank!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

why not make 2 cakes, put the caramel on top of the first, the, stack the 2nd on top. Then drizzle the rest over the top and let drizzle down the sides. I don't know how they do it either, lol


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, dank, and welcome to DC.

Prepare your crust.  Make your cheesecake using your fave recipe.  Have your caramel ready, but make sure it is completely cool, otherwise, the heat from it will destroy your cheesecake before it even hits the oven.  Pour half of your cheesecake batter into the springform pan.  Gently pour the caramel over this, or you may wish to spoon it over the bottom layer.  Try to get this as even as you can because to go back and try to even the caramel layer out can cause problems, such as it sinking.  When it is time to put the remaining cheesecake filling on top of the caramel, start adding it from the outer edge, gently pouring it in and working your way to the center of the cheesecake.  If you should have any left over filling, gently spoon that on top, again, being careful because to "smooth" it out can cause the cake to drop thru your caramel layer.   Once you have this done, carefully place the cake into the oven and bake according to your directions.

A light hand is key here, and technique, from outer to inner, is also important.  This can also be done with fruit fillings.

Have fun with it!


----------



## dank (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome thank you for everyones replies. So if its done just right it wont sink to the bottom once the cheesecake start to cook?


----------



## Ekim (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone tried this yet?  I'm interested in the results.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 27, 2008)

The easiest way to do this is to pour half the cheesecake mixture in the pan, freeze it covered with tin foil. Take out of freezer, remove tin foil and carefully spoon the caramel filling. Then, you can carefully, slowly pour the rest of the cheesecake over it. If you fear that the filling is too liquid, stick it back in the freezer (covered with foil) until set and then, pour the rest of the cheesecake batter on top. When you go to bake this, it will take a bit longer and you will probably have to carefully shield the top with tinfoil--I fold the tinfoil in half and create a tent when I want to do this. Just be sure the edge of your cheesecake pan is well buttered before you put the cheesecake in the oven--you do not want it to stick.

And sattie, thanks for the kind compliment; I am truly flattered. I am just someone who has baked since childhood and was encouraged by my dad's love for dessert. I have made three layer cheesecakes in the past. The bottom layer was almond cheesecake, the middle was chocolate cheesecake and the top was vanilla cheesecake. You make a base batter and divide and flavor it. Then, you freeze each layer and add the next. Not very difficult at all.


----------



## Ekim (Nov 28, 2008)

Wouldn't a good no-bake cheesecake be easier for layers?


----------

